

Music on Reddit is completely broken - edwardunknown
http://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/1d3mvg/music_on_reddit_is_completely_broken/

======
draganr
Interesting point. But how would you fix it

~~~
edwardunknown
In the comments I think we kind of determined that music + democracy isn't
exactly ideal for a variety of reasons. The subreddits everybody agreed were
working were heavily moderated or a sort of republic of elected musicologists.
Beyond that, beats me.

